

Would love feedback/comments on my new product - ExpertCircle
http://www.expertcircle.com/
Hi!<p>I'm new to HN &#38; I recently launched a new site called ExpertCircle (www.expertcircle.com). We are currently in private beta mode.<p>I would love for the HN community to visit the site and provide ANY feedback they have. The access code to get into the site is: expertcircle2013.<p>Our goal is to create a recommendation engine for business owners and entrepreneur to find the best products &#38; vendors for their business. The site might look a little 'thin' - we will be adding a lot more features as we go forward. This is as MVP as it gets :)<p>Thanks again for your help!
======
calbear81
I would love to but you didn't provide an access code here so that I could
easily test your product.

------
sangupta
Do you have a promo code to try with?

